# Large dog cage/crate as an enclosure...



## DaveInLA (Apr 21, 2011)

Specifically for a young sulcata, currently 5" in length. Size is somewhat limited indoors, so I'm thinking of putting it outdoors. However, we've got a variety of potential predators, so it has to be in a protected enclosure like one of these for outside:

http://www.petco.com/product/11375/Precision-Pet-Suitcase-Crates.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

http://www.petco.com/product/110096/WARE-Premium--Back-Yard-Hutch.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

http://www.petco.com/product/113679/WARE-Clean-Living-Small-Animal-Playpen.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

I know the tort will outgrow both soon, but how are they as a temporary enclosure? My concern is that the open space between the bars/wires might lead the tort to put in a lot of effort to squeeze through the bars. Would I have to cover the sides with paper or something?


----------



## Jacob (Apr 21, 2011)

AT Petco, they sell large hamster or other cages for a little bit more that would be bigger, and more ideal!

check these out, 

http://www.petco.com/product/113407/Trixie-Natura-Rabbit-Hutch-Enclosure.aspx


http://www.petco.com/product/113420...t=MM_SmallAnimalSupplies_CagesHabitatsHutches


http://www.petco.com/product/102339...-Animals.aspx?CoreCat=MM_Ferret_CagesHabitats


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 21, 2011)

I agree with the suggestion toward a rabbit enclosure. Main reason is the pan. It has deeper sides and is made for holding wet bedding, both of which is helpful for keeping in your young sulcata. The problem is, they are not very big and won't last you long. They will give some protection, but any predator that really wants your tortoise will get into one of those. Also they tend to be lite weight and can easily blow over in a good wind.

I could see more using it inside and then fix something else outside for daytime use. I would suggest (if you have the room for it) a large firm plastic kiddie wading pool and then either build a cover out of wood and wire or place another pool on top with the center cut out and wire placed there, using plastic zip ties to secure everything.

Even a small dog run (with a few adjustments) would make a much better (secure) outside run.


----------



## Tom (Apr 21, 2011)

In theory those should work, but you need to line the bottom 6-8" with plywood or something similar. They are also just a bit to small for my liking for a five inch tortoise.

There aren't too many things in SoCal that will mess with a 5" tortoise, other than domestic dogs, if its only outside for a couple hours a day. I leave mine in uncovered pens made from slumpstone block (or cinder blocks) from the time they are around 3". I've been doing it this way for since the mid 90's and I've never had a problem. I'm also out in the boonies and we have all the bad predators in the vicinity. Ravens, raccoons, coyotes, etc... I only leave them out for a few hours a day and me or several people are with in sight of the pens all the time. Once they are 8-10" they live outside, with heated shelters, full time.

Another option, if you are worried, is to put up a 6x10' or 10x10' dog kennel with a roof and "build" an enclosure in there.


----------

